# in die brandung auf amrum?



## sailfish (22. Januar 2004)

hallo liebe forenmitglieder,
über ostern bin ich ein paar tage auf amrum (nebel). nun bin ich am überlegen meine schönen neuen brandungspeitschen (weihnachten  ) einzupacken.
hat einer von euch schon mal auf amrum gefischt (wattseite oder kniep)? lohnt es sich die peitschen mitzunehmen?

viele grüße, sven


----------



## Waldi (22. Januar 2004)

Moin Sailfish,
wenn Du schon am Meer bist und auch noch neuer Stöcker hast dann müssen die Teile auch mit. Es gibt doch nichts schlimmeres, als vor Ort festzustellen - ach hätte ich doch ! Auf Amrum habe ich noch nicht geangelgt, aber auf Romo etwas nördlicher in Dänemark und das war super. Es sollte doch glaube ich auf Amrum nicht viel anders aussehen. 
Also -Rute immer am Mann-
Gruß Waldi


----------



## spinnracer (22. Januar 2004)

Ich war auf Amrum angeln. Wenn man nach Norddorf fährt und an den "Hundestrand" geht ist es ganz gut. Da kommt man schnell an die "Kante". Waties im Watt budelln ist auch optimal und preiswerter. In Stennodde (schreibt man das so?) kann man auch ganz gut angeln. Ich war nur nicht dort. Die Angeler auf der Insel fangen gut Platte.


----------



## sailfish (22. Januar 2004)

also waldi, deinen argumenten kann ich mich wirklich nicht verschließen. ich zögere nur ein wenig, wenn ich das revier gar nicht kenne und meine ausrüstung (da kommen schon ein paar kilo zusammen) auf gut glück mitschleppen soll, aber du hast schon recht!

danke spinnracer für deine tips. werde mal die stellen am hundestrand und in stennodde austesten. vor allem wenn du sagst, daß plattis ganz gut gehen, da hier in kiel plattis eher selten sind und dorsch 90% meiner fänge ausmachen. bericht folgt dann nach ostern.

also danke an euch beide. auf das board ist mal wie immer verlaß.

gruß, sven


----------



## homer01 (23. Januar 2004)

@ waldi

du warst auf romo zum brandungsfischen???

wo warst du denn da?
kenne die insel recht gut , war nur noch nicht zum angeln da.
wo geht denn da was?


gruss homer


----------



## Waldi (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo Homer,
ist schon ein paar Jährchen her und war damals auch eher Zufall, daß wir auf Romo zum Brandungsangel gelandet sind. Waren damals eigenlich in Naldmose Camping auf Als bei Fynshav und hatten ein Boot von Röhrchen. Leider spielte immer wieder das Wetter verrückt und es war einfach kein vernünftiges Bootsangeln möglich. Wir wollten dann mehr in die Brandung und hatten überall nur Kraut. Also war guter Rat teuer. Zufällig haben wir uns einem nordseeseite erfahrenen Angler angeschlossen, der so die Schnautze voll hatte, daß er einfach bis zu Nordsee rüberfahren wollte. Wir sind einfach mitgefahren und erst als wir die Brandungsruten aufgebaut hatten habe ich erst mal gefragt wo wir eigentlich sind. Ich glaube die Gegend hieß Lakolk. Auf jedem Fall die Seite zur Norsee. Eine Strand wo man sogar mit dem Auto drauf konnte. Relativ flach aber wir hatten gut Platte. So 10 Stück pro Nase. War nur Mist, daß man nur auf Verdacht geangelt hat. Westwind um 7  und min. 200g - ich glaube auch weiter wie 50 - 60 m bin ich gar nicht gekommen - die Bisse waren nicht zu erkennen. Aber wir hatten endlich Fisch !!!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## petipet (23. Januar 2004)

@homer01
ich war schon etliche Male auf RÖMÖ. Die besten Stellen sind rechts von Lakolk Richtung Juvre. Dort fängt das Militärische Sperrgebiet an. Bis dahin kannst du mit dem Auto auf dem Strand fahren. Wenn dort allerdings Manöver ist, kannst du es aber getrost vergessen. Dann donnern die Jets im Tiefflug über den Strand. In der Badesaison, vor allem wenn NRW grosse Ferien hat, ist die Insel und der Strand bei Lakolk vollkommen überlaufen. Ich bin nur im Frühjahr (Mai) und Herbst auf der Insel. Wattis kannst problemlos bei Havneby im Wattenmeer graben. Hab schon mal in einer halben Stunde einen halben Wassereimer voll gebuddelt. Im Hafenbecken selbst, unmittelbar bei der Muschelfabrik, lassen sich eigentlich immer Aale fangen. Von Havneby aus geht die Fähre nach List auf Sylt. Lohnt eventuell für einen Tagesabstecher. Da RÖMÖ ja mit einem Autodamm mit dem Festland verbunden ist, ist auch der Storchensee (Storkensö) in Ribe nicht allzuweit, ca. 35Km. Für ein Put and Take ist er auch für gehobene DK-Verhältnisse eine schöne Anlage. Das Meeresaquarium in Esbjerg, ca. 50Km, mit Seehundfütterung und wirklich interessantem maritimen Museum, lohnt auch eine Fahrt. Nicht weit weg, Richtung Tonder, schlängelt sich die Brede Au. Soll ein sehr gutes MeFo-Flüsschen sein. (Über den Damm, dann rechts nach Süden, ca. 20Km) Ich hoffe, dass ich ein bischen helfen konnte.

Gruss...petipet#h


----------



## The_Duke (23. Januar 2004)

@spinnracer

Ich fahr im Oktober für 2 Wochen nach Amrum...logischerweise mit Gerät :q
Wie siehts denn dort mit nem Angelladen aus? Hab im Netz nix finden können!

@sailfisch

Der Typ, wo ich mich eingemietet habe meinte, daß es am Fähranleger in Wittdün ganz gut auf Platte sein soll, allerdings ist man dort mit langen Brandungsstöcken ein wenig "overtackelt" 
Ne 3m lange Molenrute bis 150g würde da reichen. 
Kniepsand is nix für Brandungsfischen, es sei denn du kannst einige hundert Meter weit werfen :q....es geht dort ewig weit flach rein.
In Steenodde (schreibt man so, heisst "Steinspitze") soll es tatsächlich gut sein auf Platte, da man dort etwas tieferes Wasser erreichen kann.
Das sind die Infos, die ich am Telefon von meinem Vermieter aus Wittdün bekommen hab...mal sehen ob was dran ist!
Ich werde den Thread nach Ostern nochmal hochholen und es wäre super, wenn du deine Erfahrungen aus erster Hand schildern könntest!


----------



## spinnracer (23. Januar 2004)

@The_Duke Angelladen Fehlanzeige - als ich da war gab es keinen. Das mit dem Kniepsand ist so nicht ganz richtig. In den Prielen -  Richtung Spitze (Hundestrand) kann man fangen. Weit werfen ist leider Pflicht. Von der Mole in Wittdün ist es auch nicht schlecht das stimmt. Nur mir sind da zu viele Leute unterwegs...:q 
Ich war schon mehr als 10 Mal auf Amrum, ist für mich eine der schönsten Inseln. Wo bist du untergebracht? Ich war bisher immer in Norddorf oder Nebel. Kenne die Vermieter seit ich 1 Jahr alt bin.:q :q


----------



## The_Duke (23. Januar 2004)

@spinnracer

Danke für deine Tips!
Das mit dem Laden hab ich befürchtet...also alles mitnehmen inclusive Grabforke 
Sind in Wittdün untergebracht...das Haus steht glaub ich im Strandweg...muss ich aber nochmal zu hause nachschauen.
Ist der Hundestrand gut zu erreichen oder ist ne Transportkarre ratsam? Ich nehm das Auto mit auf die Insel...wegen Gepäck und so


----------



## spinnracer (23. Januar 2004)

Erst mit dem Auto bis zum Schwimmbad (Norddorf) fahren. Und dann laufen laufen laufen... 
Ich habe immer das Rad dabei. Dann fahre ich bis zur Wasserkante und immer am Wasser entlang. Das Laufen ist sehr anstrengend und mit einer "Karre" schwer, denn von den Dünen bis zum Wasser sind 500m tiefer Sand und dort kann man noch nicht angeln. Ich empfehle einen Rucksack für das Gepäck.
Steenodde ist mit dem Auto zu erreichen und die Mole in Wittdün sowieso. Köder kann man bei Ebbe buddeln.


----------



## homer01 (24. Januar 2004)

@ waldi+petipet

danke für die infos

@ petipet
wenn dann geht es nur als tagestrip nach RÖMÖ ( 2std fahrt)
das meeresmuseum kenn ich auch schon.war letztes jahr da,ist sehr empfehlenswert.

kennt denn einer von euch die ecke bei blavand?
da bin ich im juli für eine wochr im urlaub.
genauergesagt in HO.
wo lohnt es denn da?

gruss homer01


----------



## Frankenmichl (9. Februar 2022)

Moin Leute
Ich war im Februar 2021 schon auf Amrum. leider war wie schon oben befürchtet der Ausflug ohne Erfolg desshalb auch kein Bericht.
Nun fahre ich im Mai wieder und hätte ein Paar Fragen:
1. Ich bin von 26.04.-23.05. auf Amrum und möchte meine Brandungrute wieder zum Einsatz bringen. Welche Fischart ist din dieser Zeit zu erwarten?
2. Kann mir einer Montagen empfehlen? da ich Blutiger Anfänger bin kenne ich mich da nicht aus.
3. Hab schon viele Stellen gehört aber welche findet ihr am Besten? (optimaler weise Googlekoordinate)
4. Natürlich sollte man bei enlaufendem Wasser fischen so viel weiß ich jetzt schon aber ballert man dann seinen Köder so weit es geht raus oder gibt es da eine gewisse entfernung?
5. Ist außerdem eine besondere Tages oder Nachtzeit besonders fängig?
Wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer diese Fragen beantworten könnte.
Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------

